# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Sleepwalking combined with Hypnagogic hallucinations. What is this?

## Matte87

Hey everyone! Thought I'd finally make a thread about my "condition." It's affected my life a bit, not to the point that it's become a great burden, but my family, friends and girlfriend have all been affected by it.

I wake up and I see something in my room. It can be anything, but mostly it's either me being in danger or something similar. I think I'm 100% awake and clear minded, only I'm not. What I see is in my head, but even though I sit up in bed or even stand up, the things I see don't always go away.

After turning on the lights everything goes back to normal right away. It's like I'm awake while sleepwalking and I haven't heard of anyone having the same thing ever.

Here's my DJ, and with all my "Nightly Adventures" that I call them collected: Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views - Nom nom nom, Mmmattelicious... - Dream Journals

From what I've concluded, I get them when I'm stressed out or anxious. I used to have them almost every night when work was very stressful, even though I was happier than ever.

I also noticed that the more I "want" to have them, i.e I see them as cool adventures I can tell people about, the less frequent they show up. 

So, any ideas what I might be suffering from? Got questions to ask, ask away!

Thanks for helping one of the Dream Guides out for a change  :wink2: 

*EDIT* Sometimes I'm almost 100% clearheaded and only see things. I then doubt if it's real, but as I see it so vividly I am not sure. I can't seem to realise I've been through this hundreds of times already. Sometimes I wake up halfway through and dream logic applies. My answers gets more and more logical as time goes by though and in the end I'm fully awake and usually go to bed.

This usually happens 1 hour after falling asleep, so I often don't think I have even fallen asleep. Sometimes it takes a few hours for me to do it. But no more than 3.

----------


## Arch

Just to clarify, you are seeing halluicinations when you wake up, and you can move and still see them.
Sounds weird, how has it affected your family?

----------


## Matte87

Yes, I am up and moving when I see them. Well, me yelling about people in our room when I was sharing it with my brother. Jumping out of bed throwing pillows around and stuff like that. My parents have had to calm me down loads of times when I thought I was going to die or something stupid like that.

I don't have that much anymore, but I usually feel threatened whenever I wake up.

----------


## Arch

> Yes, I am up and moving when I see them. Well, me yelling about people in our room when I was sharing it with my brother. Jumping out of bed throwing pillows around and stuff like that. My parents have had to calm me down loads of times when I thought I was going to die or something stupid like that.
> 
> I don't have that much anymore, but I usually feel threatened whenever I wake up.



Maybe its just something you need to overcome with your mind, thats what I had to do when I was younger with my horrible nightmares.

----------


## Matte87

I usually get them when I'm stressed out, there's no helping that  :smiley:  I'm a bit hyperactive. There's nothing that's lying underneath that I need to deal with. I also get them when I'm perfectly happy and calm.

----------


## naomif0215

Hi...so Ive been reading online about sleep disorders and none of it seem to fit what I go through except yours. I've always had hallucinations being half asleep but in the last 2 yrs its been almost every night. Its to the point where my husband is getting little freaked out. It usually starts with me waking up slowly  ( I KNOW I'm awake - or at least I think I am) because as I'm seeing these random things ( black vines rapidly growing from my ceiling, a balloon floating, black misty things forming) I'm rationalizing it in my head. I'm saying, "OK...I'm dreaming..its not real" But as I'm blinking and truing my hardest to fully awake I'm still seeing the hallucinations so then I start to freak out a little. On other occasions, I slowly "wake up" and realize something scary (most recent was I thought someone was in our room) so I jumped to my husbands side (still laying down I don't know how I did that) just trying to get away from the intruder. I also tend to actually get out of bed and walk around but I'm walking because in my mind I have a mission. For example, last night I awoke slowly, had my random hallucinations, and then thought my son was hurt or missing. I jumped out of bed and walked all over the house looking for him. Here's the thing..as I'm walking I KNOW I'm walking and where I'm at it just seems like my mind isn't all there at that time. What's making me actually look into this more is I could've got seriously hurt last night. As I walked into my room and turned around and was leaning over the second floor railing trying to see if our front door was closed all the way. I didn't realize it but my husband saw me and pulled me back. He said I was so far over he's surprised I didn't fall.

So do you or anyone reading this know what this is? I don't think its stress related because I get these even when I'm happy and everything is right. Is it related to a condition I don't even realize I have? I'm worried because it's been more frequent in the last year or so. Any info would be so appreciated.

----------


## typodnow

well matte87 and naomif0215 you guys could try to go after it,
i always get these hallicunations, but what i do is going after them hit them if im in a sleep paralyse if i hallucinate i close my eyes but hold just a bit open to see everything that hapens.
do "they" go after you or do "they"just stay in their places, if they are going after you try my method chase THEM i train my lucidy more with that (im a natural LDer so i know wich nigtmare i can train my skills)
but if they stay u should hit it from a distance maybe with telekenisis, u could try it because hallucinations aren't real.
if none of this works you guys should see a docter that can help u farther

edit: it could also be something that you are afraid of to happen, solve that by researching the thing u see or are afraid of

----------


## damnpamn

This is the first time I have ever seen anybody do this besides me.  I have done things like walk through my house and know I'm in my house but I am also on a ship that is breaking up and walk carefully on the boards even though I can see the ocean foaming around them.  I've done other things as well but not frequently.  It is not sleepwalking because I am awake and know what I am doing, I just can't stop myself.

I have never hurt anybody or anything in this state so I never worried about it.  I have done extreme things while sleep walking though such as driving and scaring the crap out of my husband because I was dreaming somebody broke in the house and he couldn't convince me it was him. But that was different from the sleepwalking and being awake at the same time.

----------


## cmind

I get this too. I see some kind of creature in my bedroom, and I usually end up getting out of bed to turn on the light, convinced that it's real. By the time I actually turn on the light I feel like an idiot...

----------


## damnpamn

I have a friend on another blog site that I just found out does this kind of thing.  She is glad to finally meet someone who does this besides herself....and now there are 3  :Shades wink:

----------


## jsolberg

I've understood that children have this more commonly, and I did a lot as a kid. As a kid it mostly happened when I had fewer, and it could only be a very mild fewer. I would wake up, be fully "awake" and walk into the living room and see my little sister hanging by her neck from the ceiling. Or walk to the window and see a lot of monsters approaching the house. A recurring episode was that I woke up and "knew" that my friend or someone I knew had died. I would go frenzy and shout at my parents since they would deny that that person was dead. I also had pretty frequently, a feeling of being upside down. It would make me go crazy and try to turn the other way around physically. The worst episode during my childhood years was during the day and I woke up in my hallucinating world finding myself beside a dead person that I had killed. I ran outside the house in my underwear. Our house is on a hilltop, so there is only one regular way of getting down, all other places are pretty steep. So I in my state I climbed down the hill, and ran into the forest. My mom saw me when I exited the house, but I was too quick for her. And in my hallucination I though she was going to kill me. Finally I woke up behind a rock with bleeding feet. After that I got some medicine and it did not happen again until I was about 18. 

The first time I experienced hallucinating while sleepwalking, as an adult was when I was staying at a friends house. In the morning I woke up at 11 before noon. My friend brought me breakfast to my bed and gave me a hug. Then I went to take a shower. I must have wakened up during the shower. Later that day I learned that she had been off to work at 7 in the morning. 

From there it has been a few mild episodes where I get up and see things that are not there. 
The last year Ive had two experiences of waking up and knowing that I was going to die for some reason. That scared me a lot. And my body was very hard to control.
What I find most scary is that everything sticks to my brain like a real memory.

----------


## XaldiN

> I've understood that children have this more commonly, and I did a lot as a kid. As a kid it mostly happened when I had fewer, and it could only be a very mild fewer. I would wake up, be fully "awake" and walk into the living room and see my little sister hanging by her neck from the ceiling. Or walk to the window and see a lot of monsters approaching the house. A recurring episode was that I woke up and "knew" that my friend or someone I knew had died. I would go frenzy and shout at my parents since they would deny that that person was dead. I also had pretty frequently, a feeling of being upside down. It would make me go crazy and try to turn the other way around physically. The worst episode during my childhood years was during the day and I woke up in my hallucinating world finding myself beside a dead person that I had killed. I ran outside the house in my underwear. Our house is on a hilltop, so there is only one regular way of getting down, all other places are pretty steep. So I in my state I climbed down the hill, and ran into the forest. My mom saw me when I exited the house, but I was too quick for her. And in my hallucination I though she was going to kill me. Finally I woke up behind a rock with bleeding feet. After that I got some medicine and it did not happen again until I was about 18. 
> 
> The first time I experienced hallucinating while sleepwalking, as an adult was when I was staying at a friend’s house. In the morning I woke up at 11 before noon. My friend brought me breakfast to my bed and gave me a hug. Then I went to take a shower. I must have wakened up during the shower. Later that day I learned that she had been off to work at 7 in the morning. 
> 
> From there it has been a few mild episodes where I get up and see things that are not there. 
> The last year I’ve had two experiences of waking up and knowing that I was going to die for some reason. That scared me a lot. And my body was very hard to control.
> What I find most scary is that everything sticks to my brain like a real memory.



First I feel sorry for you buddy  :smiley:  

While this situation of yours is dangerous and frustrating, it also has a percentage of coolness  ::D:  Think of it again, look from the positive side and see its advantages  :wink2:

----------


## Fatlee001

I am 15 and I'm glad others have this too.  Like I will wake up and get up with ought even thinking about it look at my recliner and my sister would be there. I would have a conversation with her then she would disappear. Then every thing comes back to me and I think it's a dream but I'm standid and facing my recliner.  
Another time was when I just watched the old movie the blob and that nite I wake up and I'm sleepwalking where I am Asleep.  I wake u while running and am being chased by shadows and screaming and I'm like half awake.

----------


## KateRiley88

I have something very similar that happens to me! I usually wake up in the early morning while it's still dark (but a little light in my bedroom from the street lights) and then i will open my eyes and automatically see hallucinations. I can touch my eyes and face and blink and KNOW I am awake too. The first one was a girl sitting on the side of the bed on my boyfriends side and I thought we were being robbed so i panicked. But then she sort of dissolved. Since then i have them probably once every month or something? I have seen about 3 bearded men, 1 giant butterfly flapping in the middle of the bedroom, i once thought it was raining in our room and asked my boyfriend to put his hand out to feel the rain, I have seen flying parrots, jellyfish, crablike creatures, balls of spaghetti, lots of spiders, the curtain rail started strwtching through the wall... and so on. 

I have had a sleep study done and TONNES of blood tests. They have said it isn't sleep anpea from the sleep test (even though i slept terribly during it and i usually sleep like a log) and then he suggested it was a type of narcolepsy (not the kind that you fall flat asleep into your cereal, that's super rare, but a different kind) but he didn't really think it was easy to diagnose that. Now i am waiting for tests to see if it's a problem with my thyroid which i get back tomorrow. 

I also get really bad daytime fatigue, where it's super hard to concentrate, i have a terrible memory, among other things. 

Blergh i just want energy to live normally and be able to exercise without it making me want to sleep for a week straight!

----------


## digitaldreamer

Hey guys, I to have.  I was tired of the constant episodes of these attacks.   I did my own research and found out it was called hypnagogia.  Learning how to deal with it and take control I found for me it was triggered by my stress.  I wasn't diagnosed this was a self diagnosis all the symptoms fit.  Since I have been doing my own research and managing my stress I have been hypnagogia free for almost a year  :smiley: .  I just wanted to share my experience with what seems to be related to all of yours. 

Kateriley88, good luck with your results I hope they come out ok.  Your sleep docs should know about hypnagogia.  I would suggest it maybe with your doctor next visit and see what he thinks.  I'm not saying that's what it is, I am no sleep expert but you have all of the symptoms I remember.  I remember lot's of spiders lol.

----------


## digitaldreamer

Kateriley88 The NESS » Hypnagogia: An Explanation of Strange Nighttime Visitations useful link and for anyone else

----------


## alottachina

I only found this tread 4 years later but i have the same thing happen to me nightly. 

Usually i jump up just as i am going into a deep sleep from any small noise in the room. Then later i hallucinate things in my bedroom. Even though the room is dark i can make everything out clearly. I think my eyes are open and see all these different objects, people and events happening in my room. Years ago it was monsters and spiders falling from the roof, i hurt myself a few times jumping out of bed from those. Luckily it is not so scary these days. But it is generally the same theme which is - I am not supposed to be in the bed or room that i am in. I am usually looking under my window blind or getting out of bed. My wife always directs me back to bed. It happens so often that she even does it in her sleep. she doesnt always remember telling me to go back to sleep. 
I had a sleep study done but didn't really find anything unusual. With so many things attached to you and in a foreign bed during this test no wonder. it was pretty uncomfortable sleep and they are generally testing for sleep apnea.
I've tried so many different ways to try and stop these hallucinations from happening but have never found anything that works. The sleep Doctor didnt seemed to concerned because i was unlikely to hurt myself or others. I tried melatonin. That didnt really work but sure does make you sleepy. I didnt want to try anything stronger. 
Has anyone found a way to stop these nightly episodes from happening?

thanks

----------

